# Detoxes and fasts



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

For a long time I've been intrigued at the idea of fasting. People do it for many reasons ranging from faith to weight loss, and there are as many styles of fasts as there are fasters. Every so often I toy with the idea of doing one, but I back off - between hypoglycemia and a few other health issues, I think it would be a bad idea for me.

This weekend I decided that after a couple weeks of poor eating I'm cutting back to a very streamlined diet to clean myself out and tune my engine.  It's as close to fasting as I get.

Does anyone here fast? I'd be curious to hear about it. How do you fast, and why?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry I have only fasted between meals. Why do they call a fast when it goes so slow.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

notyermomma said:


> This weekend I decided that after a couple weeks of poor eating I'm cutting back to a very streamlined diet to clean myself out and tune my engine.  It's as close to fasting as I get.


I have to agree with the "very streamlined diet" more than any detox or fasting. Several years ago I tried the 'Sacred Heart Soup Diet' ... well almost tried it  What actually happened was I liked my version of the soup so much that it was all I ate for 3 days. I felt wonderful, no energy slumps, no hunger pains, no extra stress, etc. Thanks for reminding me ... I think I'll do that again.

Oh, when I say my version it just means I don't like cooked cabbage so I substituted zucchini and threw in a can of pumpkin puree. From what I've read you can add any 'water' veggies.

.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In my college days I regularly went on a fermented hop and grain cleanse. I found it to be extremely beneficial.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I fast on a regular basis in two very different ways. 

Fasting is part of my faith and in such is very private. So much so the bible directs us specifically to keep it to ourselves. When I do fast I do not tell anyone but my wife, I plan and prepare for it and I meditate on it. The longest I have gone is 7 days with absolutely no negative side effects; physically or mentally. Fasting for faith is not about eating nor is it about food; it is about receiving strength and power for the Lord and resting in Him (not yourself and your own efforts). If you can do it with food, you can do it every aspect of your life. Fasting opens a pathway to the power of Grace that I would not have known without it.

I also do intermittent fasting. Which is to assign a certain period of the day to simply not eat. I do not believe science has anything more than a very very basic understanding of nutrition or how our body's work and so all of the old adages like "breakfast is the most important meal of the day" and "Eat 5-6 small meals a day" are all a load of BS. Science can't even agree on what science believes when it comes to nutrition. Studies involving what to eat, when to eat and even what and how much to drink are generally incomplete and contradictory. I go through cycles where I am trying to lean myself down (fat) and where I try to build myself up (muscle mass & strength). When I am building up I eat 3-4 meals a day, heavy on the protein, heavy on the vegetables and heavy on the fat but almost no fruits and NO sugar/flour. When I am trying to lean myself down I eat 2 meals a day (Noon and Dinner), moderate protein, low carb, high fat and no sugar or processed foots. Plus I eat nothing whatsoever from 8pm until Noon the following day. Because I eat very little sugar, very little low value fruits, very little grains/flour and very little processed foods; I do not suffer from energy highs and lows, nor do I experience bowel issues, dehydration or the like. So during my periods of intermittent fasting I feel no different than during the 8 hours I am eating.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have used the Master Cleanse as a detox and 'fasted' with the Sacred Heart Diet. Now I use senna tea if I need to clean my system. I don't recommend the tea if you are prone to IBS. You'll spend 24+ hours sitting on the toilet from one cup if your bowels are wacky.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought a bullet and now am trying a smoothy. Kale, milk, spinach, blueberries, strawberries and yougurt if I have any. When I was having two a day I lost 8 pounds the first week. Went to one a day and then no whites. No sugar flour, potatoes etc. I have now lost 21 pounds and have more energy. I do miss the chewing and tasting of food sometimes. Snack on almonds or prunes....I love prunes! May start adding asparagus to the blend. I blanched and froze some and don't like the texture. They have amazing curative properties. I haven't weighed what I weigh now in about 10 years. Baggy clothes are awesome!


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Haven't had any crown royal or chocolate in TWO months. Only drink water.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I have used the Master Cleanse as a detox and 'fasted' with the Sacred Heart Diet. *Now I use senna tea if I need to clean my system*. I don't recommend the tea if you are prone to IBS. You'll spend 24+ hours sitting on the toilet from one cup if your bowels are wacky.


Be careful with this tea for young children - a spoonful at a time over the course of hours at best. Used this three decades ago for a (fake - no fever) croup that mimics croup in children only it's brought on by congestion in the stomach due to overeating and/or sugar overload. Worked a charm, but administer carefully.

Thanks for the reminder Grimm.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The market is full of fasting chemicals and ideas, all of them will clean you out but may also hurt you, a good way of naturally detoxing your body is by eating more fiber and drinking plenty of water ,also there are plenty of natural juices you can make at home that will detox you ,remember that while in the process of detoxing no solids foods should be eaten ,fasting alone will not detox you, you need a good body flush and then a blood cleansing drink to really do a good job .Here are some ideas.
http://www.thecultureist.com/2013/06/24/10-healthy-juicing-recipes-for-detox-cleanse/


----------

